# Approaching my 2000th delivery today on Doordash



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I like milestones, and personal acheivements. How should I celebrate my 2000th delivery? Maybe snacking on the customer's food, which I never done?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I like milestones, and personal acheivements. How should I celebrate my 2000th delivery? Maybe snacking on the customer's food, which I never done?


Ask the next lucky female recipient of your deliveries if she would mind if you ate her. :smiles:

.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriously, let your extended family know. I still remember the parties for my dads major life milestones...so proud of what he accomplished


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Ask the next lucky female recipient of your deliveries if she would mind if you ate her. :smiles:
> 
> .


Eat her what?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Eat her what?


Start with her guts, those have a lot of nutritional value.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

My 2000th delivery I picked up from an Italian restaurant I frequently deliver from. I told the owner it was my 2000 delivery. He gave me a garlic knot! :thumbup: When I dropped off the food I told the lady at the door it was my 2000th delivery. She snatched the food and said "oh, good for you".:roflmao:

I did it as a goof more than anything. No one GAF, with these gigs you are only as good as your last delivery. On the customers 1st delivery they are more important than your 5000th delivery. :wink:


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I didn't make my 2000th delivery yesterday. I turned my app on several times to be met with chump change, which resulted in me making no deliveries whatsoever! Yeah, and so the heatmap was pink with one level on the signal strenght, then fading in and out gray. For a Thursday evening, that is pretty bleak. 

I'm not fixing to burn all the gas out of my cab chasing low paying calls. With driving people around for cash, at least I have a chance of getting a high paying fare every once in a while. I'll keep checking the app though, and see if it picks up.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I like milestones, and personal acheivements. How should I celebrate my 2000th delivery?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> View attachment 467133


People that look like that were first to lose their jobs when the pandemic hit.


----------

